# My Renault Clio Williams :)



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2003)

Small pics of a UK (french built tho) Renault Clio Williams


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Clio...*

Hmm...looks like a small VW Golf...
Cute car for a girl. I likes...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

..for a girl??
The Renoh Clio is a damn nice car. Its a shame eurobrands don't sell here. But americans are afraid of the quality. Still thats a mean car.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Clio...*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *
> Cute car for a girl. I likes... *





> _2 litres, 16 valves, 168bhp and 140lb/ft in a small french hatchback _


Must be some [email protected]$$ female.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

She can drive too.. lol

Loads more Girls are involved in the Brit scene now..

Anyone whos seen a Williams Clio in action can vouch that it's quiet a tool. It'll hold off an Impreza on the twistys in the right hands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

And for those who haven't seen my little Euro Hatch...


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

The Clio Williams is a very nice little hatch. I have a lot of respect for them but i think ive got the edge with my Almera GTI. The saxo's however are very fun cause everytime i see one they try and race me. Unfortuntly for them they never win. Most of the time its a VTR (1.6 8V) The VTS (1.6 16V) seems to stay with me for a bit longer. Its in really good shape tho kelly and i never see any of them around. I would like to have a 1/4 mile with you cause it would be very close. Im not far from Norfolk i go to alot of the Yarmouth cruises.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

I'd image they are the usual 17yo white baseball cap "If i didn't have loaded parents I'd be driving a Nova" owners thou. It's one of the reasons I'm going to get rid of the Saxo 

I love it to bit's, granted, it's not the quickest thing in a straight line, but it's so good on corners it'll take far bigger cars on a track. But then it's the same with the Clio, not the fastest thing in a straight line, but its on the twistys it shines.

I think I can say for Kel now.. "1/4 mile? nah... Track... yeah."


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i dont know cause ive got front and rear swey bars as well as strut braces it outperforms most NA cars on the track. Im only 20 and with the car i have people think his mummy bought it. I bought it and its all mine. If your getting a new car go jap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Hoping I can get an R33 GT-St as I'm just about 25.. I don't know what the insurance will be like thou 

I'm fairly sure kel could challenge you as shes a more than competant driver.. and I'd fancy my chances even if it's "just" a VTR


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi! Swey bars and strut brace huh? I can see why it makes the car handle better - but in all my experience - a good driver is just that. 

Fast road and track day's - doesn't come down to the car you drive, it comes down to how well you drive the car. 85% driver and 15% car.

Thanks for the comments tho guys  And Andre - yea, I do kick ass  hehehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

*script writers from "The Fast and The Furious 2" steal kels "doesn't come down to the car you drive, it comes down to how well you drive the car"*


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2003)

Cheeky! LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I could just see Ja Rule saying that.. 

You know, I actually had someone say "for real" to me yesterday in all seriousness... I had to try soo hard not to laugh...


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i guess if you guys put it that way. A track day would be the only way to prove the better driver. Im going to Croft this year that should be fun. A VTR would be very close with alot of cars on a track. They are small and have poke in the lower revs. An R33 is a good choice. Personaly i would go for the MR2 Turbo. 250 BHP. My bro looked at one and they are fast. R33's and Supra RZ'z would have a very hard time beating you. 0-60 in 5.5 seconds and they just dont stop going. They are alot cheaper as well. around 5K pounds will get you one with low milage less then 50K.
Scooby's bye bey even the STI version


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2003)

I have just bought Eminem tickets......  Anyway - why aren't you on msn?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2003)

MR2 Turbo's are nice little cars Ian! My friend Ric has one, and he's only 22 and can afford the insurance etc. so you'de be fine  Although i do think it loses in looks to the Skyline ... your call


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I don't know if I trust myself in an MR2 Turbo.. it's a bit of a nutters car isn't it. Or is that your point?? 

But it is quiet a bit lighter than the R33... but the R33 doesn't look like a hairdressers car


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I am on MSN.. I guess its' being crap again


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well the looks of a car dont really bother me. Not to many cars around will have a chance with an MR2 turbo. But i guess if you want to go for looks as well then R33 or 32 they are both nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

OMG, now you have me looking at the MR2 Turbo.

£3,500 for a Revision 3 (240Bhp) model.. 5.2secs 0-60.

And it's still (relativly) cheap to tune.

Off to check the bank balance I guess!


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well when you test drive it you will not be disapointed. Go to www.btinternet.com/~netsurf/mr2t/ its got loads of stuff on the MR2 turbo. What to look for when bying etc.


----------

